# Interpreting Revenue Code as Professional or Facility?



## lyon0023 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello,

I have checked in the Uniform Billing Editor, in an effort to determine if revenue codes 910-918 represent professional services, or the facility fee. The text did not seem to explicitly state whether or not these revenue codes are one or the other. Does anybody know the answer?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 19, 2009)

Revenue codes represent services provided by the hospital such as room/board, equipment, supplies and other services.  Professional services would be billed separately.

The codes 910-918 are phychiatric codes (which I imagine you know) that would be billed by the hospital for their portion of services provided.  If a psychiatrist was there, say leading the group, he would bill separately for his portion. 

Just very basic, but I hope this helps!


----------



## kbarron (Jun 19, 2009)

We use 960 for the physician fee in the office and 510 for the facility charge( cost to run office).


----------

